# How Society Sees Furries



## Kazolas (Jan 22, 2015)

If you are a sensitive person then this is a warning for you. It may be considered nsfw by a small minority of people.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yb1W-0L8YQ
Enjoy =D

A hunter stumbles upon a man and 3 others dressed in suits in the woods in a prank.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 22, 2015)

My life is now complete. Satan... I'm ready to die.


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 22, 2015)

I have aided in the completion of one's life. I can now move on peacefully~


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jan 22, 2015)

yeah I love that dude

but for anyone thinking this is a furry video :
that guys always do stuff in animal costume but his goal is not to criticize furries. he don't even mentions them


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah he's done a ton of videos in animal costumes.
I can't tell you how many times I've cried in laughter at his videos


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

You mean how _some_ of Society sees Furries. Anywho, real funny video. XD


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> If you are a sensitive person then this is a warning for you. It may be considered nsfw by a small minority of people.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yb1W-0L8YQ
> Enjoy =D
> ...



I don't know why your surprised.. Its just your average furmeet :V


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 23, 2015)

Aaaah RÃ©mi-Gaillard! We haven't heard much of him lately. Wow seeing one of his videos just brought me back to my middle school days.


----------

